# tap water for dogs??



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

with tap water containing chlorine ive been boiling or letting the water stand from the tap before giving to my dogs, sometimes they wont drink it as they seem to prefer rain water.

chlorine destroying essential bacteria in the gut and dogs being dogs i just wondered out of interest what peeps on the forum give to their own dogs as drinking water, ive been wanting to harvest rain water but i dont want slugs swimming in it!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Just water straight from the tap


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Def tap water here lol

If its safe enough for me to drink then its safe enough for Millie


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

When my dogs all had dodgy tummies around the same time I got into the habit of boiling tap water , cooling it down in the fridge and then giving them that ... its a little more work and tbh I doubt they would notice the difference if I didnt do it , but as it doesnt take long to do I see no harm in carrying on


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Spring or filtered water. Watched a programme on Channel 4 some years ago (Health Food Junkies - still available on IPlayer) which highlighted some of the nasty things in tap water (specifically London tap water) :yikes:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

All animals prefer natural water even if it is yukky and full of mud! Mine would much rather drink from a muddy puddle or the disused fish pond, than nice fresh water from the tap. Apparently the natural stuff has all the nutrients in it that the dog needs and he knows that.

Rainwater is great but if it is solely for the dogs, you don't need a rainbarrel do you? Just collect it in buckets and bring it inside or cover it to stop the slugs getting in.

As for tapwater being safe, well as said it is safe enough for me it is safe enough for them.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

We have a tub thing in the garden that used to be a water feature, and Bess drinks the rainwater from that. The only problem is that I've seen snails in it - in fact Bess barks if she sees one in there, but they probably get in there all the time and I don't see it.

Great idea about the water butt - I might try bringing some of that water in as it's always full to overflowing this time of year.

My old GD used to use it as his drinking bowl - he'd nudge the lid off and then drink from the barrel.


----------



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Def tap water here lol
> 
> If its safe enough for me to drink then its safe enough for Millie


is it safe for your long term health though, thats the question that im applying to the dogs, feeding raw etc?

anyway yes it is safe enough to drink but it destroys the bacteria that we produce in our guts inc the good ones that break down the bad ones thus causing all sorts of stomach problems, im sure you understand.

eating probiotic yoghurts n all that whilst gulping down 2.5ltrs of tap water on the health brigade and hearing "tap water is just as safe to drink as bottled water" statements.

i just want my dog to be a dog thats all!!

p.s. i also have a rottweiler seems t have symptoms of colitis sometimes, he hates tap water just trying to eliminate issues that might contribute to his stomach without going out to spend a small fortune on specialized diets. very thirsty he is as well just as theyre described.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine have tap water but if there is a bucket of rainwater outside they will drink from that.

Val xx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

kerberos said:


> *is it safe for your long term health though, *thats the question that im applying to the dogs, feeding raw etc?
> 
> anyway yes it is safe enough to drink but it destroys the bacteria that we produce in our guts inc the good ones that break down the bad ones thus causing all sorts of stomach problems, im sure you understand.
> 
> ...


I think that's a question that scientists and the like will debate and argue about until kingdom come.

I saw a programme last week - Rip Off Food with Gloria Hunniford - and it showed the process that Thames water goes through from the gunky mess that goes in to the clear, clean, drinkable water that comes out. The end result looked impressive and of course, as was the point, it was deemed to be clean and safe due to the processes.

I use tap water and use a Brita Filter jug, keep it in the fridge, and that's what my dog has (but she does drink from streams or muddy puddles sometimes when we're out). I also use the filtered water for making tea and cooking. And I do give the dog natural probiotic yogurt quite regularly.

I don't like still water as a drink so I buy bottled sparkling spring water for when I want a cold drink.

I find it interesting that if you need water to use for cleansing a wound, etc. - and I am using a solution at the moment to clean around my dog's eye area as she has tear stains - it says to use cooled, boiled water. So that tells me that there is obviously some bacteria in tap water that is considered not safe for cleansing a wound, yet it is considered safe to drink.

You mention raw feeding - are you also asking is that safe for a dog's long term health?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Council pop here. 

My dogs drink out of rotten egg smelling puddles.. Tap water is no worry for me.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> I find it interesting that if you need water to use for cleansing a wound, etc. - and I am using a solution at the moment to clean around my dog's eye area as she has tear stains - it says to use cooled, boiled water. So that tells me that there is obviously some bacteria in tap water that is considered not safe for cleansing a wound, yet it is considered safe to drink.


There's a difference between water being perfectly safe to drink and sterile. There's bacteria all over the place which causes no problems if ingested but you really wouldn't want it entering your blood stream.

I ended up in hospital for a week a few years ago after a wound on my hand was contaminated with the normal day to day bacteria that hangs around on our skin.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tap water, although she much prefers filthy puddle water. 
I don't waste money buying myself bottled water so I won't be wasting it buying the dog bottles of water. we have pretty good water here though. I do believe in england the water should be filtered, wether that is true or not though I don't know


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Diz always has a bowl of tap water available, though usually prefers to find the mankiest puddle possible for a roll, splash and drink (in that order ).

There comes a point I think where you can overthink what's best for your dog


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie has tap water indoors.
I always think that to a dog a puddle with added mud etc is probably like us having squash - it adds flavour


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Now you have got me wondering! Beau has a dodgy tum alot and I have tried diff foods, different supplements, feeding times, wet dry, raw. He is current very much improved on salmon and potato and only natural treats. You have made me wonder if it is the water.

We took him away to Devon for a week in the summer, normally a change to routine affects his tum, well after day one his output was firm for the whole week :yikes: thinking back, all the water in the cottage was local spring water and most of the time he stood in the stream to drink. I think I might try a water filter or just rain water for a week to see what happens.

Peeps, we have a proper water butt with cover and it has been very cold, can I just try this or should I boil and cool?

I will let you know if he improves


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> Peeps, we have a proper water butt with cover and it has been very cold, can I just try this or should I boil and cool?
> 
> I will let you know if he improves


It's worth a try. Not sure about the water in the butt although Indie often drinks from the pond, or anything that has caught rainwater in it.. Jaz always did too, no side effects


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> Spring or filtered water. Watched a programme on Channel 4 some years ago (Health Food Junkies - still available on IPlayer) which highlighted some of the nasty things in tap water (specifically London tap water) :yikes:


Does this spring water come from plastic bottles which can leak Bisphenol A (BPA) by any chance?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My dogs have a Drinkwell fountain (which filters the water), a couple of ordinary water bowls, and a bucket full of rain water in the garden. Yep, it's the bucket of rain water that is most popular! 

It would not even cross my mind to give my dogs bottled water. Tap water is ok for me, so it is certainly ok for them!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tap water!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tap water for mine too


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Does this spring water come from plastic bottles which can leak Bisphenol A (BPA) by any chance?


Unfortunately yes, but the bottled spring water is very very very rare. Mostly Isla's (and our) water comes from water purefield from a Brownchurch ceramic filter (apparently used by WHO) and stored in glass bottles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> Unfortunately yes, but the bottled spring water is very very very rare. Mostly Isla's (and our) water comes from water purefield from a Brownchurch ceramic filter (apparently used by WHO) and stored in glass bottles


Point is you can find some report about anything stating the "dangers" of it, especially when the danger can sell other products.


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

Tap water plus puddles here.
People don't need 2.5 litres of water daily, most of our fluid comes from food. If you're worrying about your dog's water maybe you should be working out his fluid requirement and insisting he gets that much every day.


----------



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

apricot said:


> Tap water plus puddles here.
> People don't need 2.5 litres of water daily, most of our fluid comes from food. If you're worrying about your dog's water maybe you should be working out his fluid requirement and insisting he gets that much every day.


im not being extreme about my dogs drinking supply as they mostly drink from rain water in the garden or make the most on walks, i do give them tap water but they wont drink it for a day or two after the chlorine has evaporated (supposedly).

i was merely asking if people share my concern and if so what do they do to go about it as the gut bacteria is vital for a dogs well being a health more than it is to ours and they will have aged before i know it, the effects of modern life after feeding kibble etc is becoming more evident proving that we dont always do things in the best interest of mans best friend or even our own.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie gets his water from my filter jug.

It's not something I worry about - But if you're worried then by all means collect rainwater for your dog. 

You could set up a hanging basket lined with plastic to collect your rainwater from, or hang a bucket up somewhere. Slugs will be unlikely to get up so high.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Seeing as the stomach is full of hydrochloride acid, ie chlorine, I don't see that chlorine in tap water is going to have much effect


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Tap, I would never buy bottled water for myself, It's so much worse for the environment and wastes so much water to produce, so certainly not going to buy it for her. She drinks very little anyway unless playing with her friends, and always manages to find a nice muddy puddle when out, I just try to steer her away from the oily ones, though tbh she seems to have enough sense not to drink from them.


----------



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> Seeing as the stomach is full of hydrochloride acid, ie chlorine, I don't see that chlorine in tap water is going to have much effect


not all of the digestive system/tract produces hydrochloric acid and the body is very strict with its production, imbalance will cause heartburn and other issues.

your right no flora exist where hydrochloric acid is produced but gut flora is vital to its production, chlorine destroys gut flora. gut flora aid digestion, immunity etc inc the production of hydrochloric acid.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Tap water here too


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tap here but Heidi prefers bottled but more often than not gets tap unless I think she needs more.

I often have a bucket left to dechlorinate for the fish tank and there's plenty of rain water in the garden but she doesn't touch either. If her bowl isn't refreshed daily that's not right either so I think she's just a fuss pot where water is concerned. 
She also has the bonus of soft water in this neck of the woods.
Probably getting sufficient from her wet diet.

Drinking from puddles is forbidden after incidents of anti-freeze put in them round here. Plus she likes to pee in puddles so the idea of that as drinking water is grim. Running water is a different matter.


----------

